# rumor: JamesOn Curry given a promise by the Bulls?



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

All you Curry haters, you can come back out now! :biggrin: 

I can't confirm this because I don't have ESPN News, but one of the realgm posters said he saw something about it on that station. He said Curry told his coach that he had been offered the promise, but Andy Katz doesn't believe it. Take it for what it's worth. Obviously, if the rumor is true, we would be taking Curry with one of our 2nd rounders.

Curry is only 6'3", so he's yet another short guard, but really we do need another player with offensive punch off the bench. In that respect it would make sense. It would also potentially suggest that we aren't seriously considering a 2 guard or swing player in the draft (Brewer, Thad Young), but maybe I'm reaching with my analysis here.

Anyway, here's the link to the realgm thread:

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=675799


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> It would also potentially suggest that we aren't seriously considering a 2 guard or swing player in the draft (Brewer, Thad Young)


Well if Duhon is traded we'd need to find a replacement, Brewer and Thad Young aren't it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

step said:


> Well if Duhon is traded we'd need to find a replacement, Brewer and Thad Young aren't it.


Neither is Curry, as I remember. I actually didn't see him play this year, but I saw him play the previous year. I remember him as a gifted but smallish scoring guard. To others who have seen him more recently, how is his defense? OK St. players usually really D up.

Here's some of his profile at DX:

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=404



> JamesOn Curry’s game is defined by his offensive skills. Curry plays in the competitive Big 12, and even there, very few players can stay in front of him as he breaks down defenders. Curry has that NBA offensive skill gift…he can create his own shot and has proven that in every game he has played. Offensively, Curry is capable of scoring from most spots on the floor supported by his NBA range 3 point perimeter shooting, slashing ability, and shot creating skill. Curry’s in between game is tailored made for the NBA.
> 
> Curry is equally adept at moving without the basketball and is virtually a physical clone of the Detroit Piston’s 2-guard Richard Hamilton. He runs the floor exceptionally well in transition and due to his lithe frame is able to attain separation from his defender when he maximizes his finesse. Equally impressive about Curry is his ability to pull up from behind the arc going both left and right off the dribble with accuracy.
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

His real name is JamesOn? I'm having trouble getting past that.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

step said:


> Well if Duhon is traded we'd need to find a replacement, Brewer and Thad Young aren't it.


I know some disagree but I get the impression that Thabo is the intended replacement if Du gets traded.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It'll be good to have a reason for Curry threads.


Anyone else find the humor in 2nd round promises?

FWIW, I think we should make a third round promise to Rlucas. Rlucas if you post here more, we will officially declare our intent to draft you in the third round for the next five years straight!

Seriously, has anyone heard from Rlucas? Calling Rlucas? Insight and experience needed....


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

narek said:


> His real name is JamesOn? I'm having trouble getting past that.


I was thinking the same thing. Why wouldn't a simple Jameson be enough? Head scratcher indeed..


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

If memory serves correctly his name is a combo of his grandfathers. James and someone named On?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> It'll be good to have a reason for Curry threads.
> 
> 
> Anyone else find the humor in 2nd round promises?
> ...



I find it amusing. Does he realize second rounders don't get guaranteed anything? 

Also, Curry and Chandler need to be drafted by the same team.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

narek said:


> I find it amusing. Does he realize second rounders don't get guaranteed anything?
> 
> Also, Curry and Chandler need to be drafted by the same team.


Curry and Chandler are going to be playing for the same team.:biggrin: 
http://www.basketballforum.com/new-york-knicks/363901-rumor-isiah-promise-select-wilson-chandler-draft.html


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

yea its always a promise, then a player falls to them at that position that they "didnt expect" and htey go with that guy instead.


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

In the 2nd round your not going to get a much more talented player than Jameson Curry. And as nice as Thabo is too have he cant really guard other PG's who are small and quick so thats why we need a replacement for Duhon.

Ive been a fan of JamesOn Curry since his freshmen year the guy is very talented, he can be a really good contributer to this bulls team in the future.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Added fire power from our bench! Sure.

Yes he is small but if Duhon is traded, he is 2" taller than Duhon.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

In terms of size and style of play, he sounds a lot like Quincy Douby from last year's draft. Would that be a good comparison? Douby finally got some playing time towards the end of the year and looked great for the Kings.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Seriously, has anyone heard from Rlucas? Calling Rlucas? Insight and experience needed....


Yeah, what happened to Rlucas? He was a good poster.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If we can somehow walk out of the 2nd round with Sean Williams and JamesOn Curry, that would be a job well done in the 2nd round.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> FWIW, I think we should make a third round promise to Rlucas. Rlucas if you post here more, we will officially declare our intent to draft you in the third round for the next five years straight!
> 
> Seriously, has anyone heard from Rlucas? Calling Rlucas? Insight and experience needed....


Maybe RLucas is a little shy about showing his rather extensive signature :


> NBA CHAMP- Phoenix.
> 
> Its their year. If Amare comes back (a big if) then they will have it all.


 Well at lest they were good.



> NBA FINALS- Phoenix 4-2 Chicago (Since Tmac has gotten to Houston, I always take them, but not this year)
> 
> Yes, the Bulls are in the finals. They beat the Cavs in the eastern finals in 7 games. Might be the Bulls best chance before Lebron goes all Jordan on us. But with Detroit weaker, and Miami a year older, this leaves Chicago


We wish.


> MVP-Lebron James
> 
> I just cant even think of a guy who could be close. Bosh and Yao are 2 and 3.


No cigar on all of the above.




> Rookie of the Year. Mickael Gelabale Seattle. This kid is NBA ready, can play 2 spots, though spots that Seattle has good players and a real motor. Will beat out Chicago Bull Tyrus Thomas (2nd), Rudy Gay and Seattle teammate Mouhamed Sene.


As predictions go, this one really sucked




> Defensive Player of the Year. Mouhamed Sene. Reach, athleticism and desire means he will be the first rookie to win this award. Might have a problem with the fouls early this year, but his ability to cover ground and his length mean something special on the way.


But this one was even worse.



> 6th man of the year. Leandro Barbosa. Second team all defense and scores in the mid digits. Could be the best point guard (if you can call him that) from his draft class, yes Hinrich and Ford, that includes you, if Nash wasnt the MVP.


 Point guard?



> Surprise Team
> West-Seattle. They have two outstanding rookies and 2 more young bigs. I believe Petro and Sene make a great upfront combo, Swift will be dealt for the other things and Gelabale will be special.


Uh, no surprise here.



> East- Toronto. Bargnani will help, but Bosh will be the MVP runner up to Lebron. Orlando a close #2


 No surprise here either.



> Disappointing Team
> East- Miami- Shaq is just getting older and Wade can only carry the team so far. They were pretty flawed last year and won the individual brilliance of Wade and Shaq. Take one out of the equation and they might not be the best team in Florida
> 
> West- LA Lakers. Unless Andrew Bynum makes the next big step this team might not make the playoffs. Kobe was hurt all summer and I just think they played over their head. I wasnt blown away by their offseason. LA Clippers are #2 here.


 Making the playoffs is not all that disappointing...



> Executive of the Year. John Paxson. Just a super offseason. Gets Ben Wallace, which no one thought he could do. Drafts a guy in Tyrus Thomas who is outstanding and promising rookie Thabo Sefolosha. Gets rid of Chandlers contract. Only mistake was giving JR Smith away.


 I like Pax, but no-one has suggested him as Exec of the year.



> 2007 Draft- Oden is the guy but Thabeet will make it far closer than most thought was possible.


 Who is Thabeet?



> Coach of the year. Don Nelson. GS goes back to the playoffs for the first time in about a century (or since he was the coach). Sure they make it as a 7th seed but thats good enough for him to get the award.


OK, this one I agree with.



> Most likely big name to be dealt. Chris Webber, Rashard Lewis, Kenyon Martin, Richard Jefferson/Vince Carter, Jason Kidd, Emeka Okafor, Lamar Odom, Jermaine Oneal.


 Wow, this is a massive strike out.



> And one final prediction. Jay Williams, whom I predicted a few years ago would play in the NBA again (too alot of ridicule, Songcycle, are you reading that?) will be good enough, along with Marcus Williams, that the Jason Kidd trade rumors will pick up some steam.


...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Did he really pick Jelly Ball to be rookie of the year? Wow.

But he is dead on, on Sene. Seattle misused him, they should have been developing him with meaningful minutes given how crappy they were. He will be a major defensive monster in the league long term.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Sounds like Ben Gordon-Lite

... he'd actually be a good bench player when we need some offensive push off the bench when our backcourt cant hit anything


----------



## Brockin25 (Jun 17, 2007)

step said:


> Well if Duhon is traded we'd need to find a replacement, Brewer and Thad Young aren't it.


Duhon? Try Gordon my friend. You must not know much about Jameson Curry. If he didn't get popped for weed in high school, he'd be going top 5 in this draft, which is where Gordon would go (right after Horford).

Curry gives you all the Microwave that Gordon does.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm not a Curry hater ... I don't happen to cheer for the school he played for. That and he has some weaknesses -- albeit ones that can be fixed.

But there are other guards I'd actually take OVER him and I posted some of them the other day in a different thread response. And yes I already know that I'm insane so please don't remind me k thx.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

This sounds like a shrewd move if true. Ellis and Arenas were 2nd rounders, after all. It seems like combo guards have a high success rate compared to other 2nd round picks.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

remlover said:


> If memory serves correctly his name is a combo of his grandfathers. James and someone named On?


Reminds me of my cousin, named after grandpa Jack and someone named Off. Kid has had a hard life...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

In other meaningful news, Pargo opted out. I'd like him back. I was a fan of him as a bench guy.

Curry likely did not get a guarantee, but I'd take a flier on him if he lasted that long.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Brockin25 said:


> Duhon? Try Gordon my friend. You must not know much about Jameson Curry. If he didn't get popped for weed in high school, he'd be going top 5 in this draft, which is where Gordon would go (right after Horford).
> 
> Curry gives you all the Microwave that Gordon does.


Hoodey please lecture this fool who thought JamesOn Curry was a top 5 draft pick.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

I will not confirm nor deny that I am the other poster but I'm definitely not this Guy man. He's on hoopshype under the same name. He's black... I'm white. The Guy is from DC dude.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Hoodey please lecture this fool who thought JamesOn Curry was a top 5 draft pick.


Wow! Pulling up a 2007 post. Nice! 

Seriously it is fun to see how wrong (or right???) some people can be.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Once I saw the dates of the early posts of this thread, I expected to see something stupid I wrote back then. I musta been out of town. In any case, the Warriors work better with curry than the Bulls.


----------

